# HS928 - transmission release switch



## Newman75 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi guys. Just started my hs928 for the first time this season. The transmission release switch will not move to the "engaged" position. It worked fine when I put it away after last winter. Everything else seems fine. Any ideas? I just soaked it with liquid wrench in case it was just seized but I don't think that's the problem...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I doubt there is any obstruction in the way stopping the lever from moving. 

The neutral pin itself is not linked to anything inside the transmission. The only thing I can think of is water/salt getting into the shaft and seizing the pin inside the housing. 

Here is how the pin looks like 










more pictures in the following thread. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Did you try moving it while the engine was running or stopped? The owner's manual specifies that the engine must be turned off, and also states that "Operating the transmission release lever while the engine is running can damage the transmission."


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Heard of this happening once before. Mice built a nest behind the engagement switch plate which prevented the neutral pin from sliding back and forth.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, that's a strange item. When you move it, it's as if it really does nothing. No resistance at all.....I have to investigate this,,,just to see what it does. Anyone want to save me some time......just what happens when we move this from engaged to disengaged ??


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Yes, that's a strange item. When you move it, it's as if it really does nothing. No resistance at all.....I have to investigate this,,,just to see what it does. Anyone want to save me some time......just what happens when we move this from engaged to disengaged ??


Can't speak for track models, but on Honda wheeled units flipping the switch to "disengaged" allows the machine to free-wheel forward and backwards without the engine running. Great feature for moving the machine around in the shed without starting it.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

No resistance when I flip mine either. Tracked model, works fine.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

From what I can tell the rod is just a fluid pathway changer. If you can move it back and forth it is working.


----------



## Newman75 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah, I've never had any trouble with mine before. It always moved easily. That's why I was thinking it was seized. Mine is a track model as well.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Sounds like some one has to take a look under the hood.....see what the spring lever actually does.


----------



## rober[email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Newman75 said:


> Hi guys. Just started my hs928 for the first time this season. The transmission release switch will not move to the "engaged" position. It worked fine when I put it away after last winter. Everything else seems fine. Any ideas? I just soaked it with liquid wrench in case it was just seized but I don't think that's the problem...


Was the transmission's fluid drained / refilled / topped off? 

Any leaking of transmission fluid? 

Any service work done (by you or a dealer) prior to parking it last year?

Were you able to visually inspect the area around the lever for any obstructions, damage, foreign objects, etc.?


----------



## macutan (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi, how did you resolve this issue? I'm having the same exact problem now...



Newman75 said:


> Hi guys. Just started my hs928 for the first time this season. The transmission release switch will not move to the "engaged" position. It worked fine when I put it away after last winter. Everything else seems fine. Any ideas? I just soaked it with liquid wrench in case it was just seized but I don't think that's the problem...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

macutan said:


> Hi, how did you resolve this issue? I'm having the same exact problem now...


Ancient thread... You're better off starting fresh.


----------



## macutan (Dec 19, 2021)

tabora said:


> Ancient thread... You're better off starting fresh.


Will do. Thx for advice.


----------

